# How to make a website?



## Commiecomrade (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi, I've decided to make a website for my amateur movie production "company". I got a site host; Byet. I made the website, and got a domain name. Now what?

I think I have to get HTML or PHP and FTP, but I'm not sure. I thought I knew what I was doing, but, you know how things go...

Here's something more specific. I'd like the front page to be an image of the production company's logo, with an "enter" tag (also part of the picture). Clicking anywhere on the picture should link to the home page. The background should also be in black.

Also, in the site, I'd like, along with other pages, a forum. How would one do that?

I'd like to reiterate that this is not an attempt to get anyone to build my site for me. I want to just be able to build the site.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 24, 2010)

make it look like one of the 90's websites


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 24, 2010)

Ikrit said:


> make it look like one of the 90's websites


 
Not only do I not get it, but that doesn't really help.


----------



## Jude (Nov 24, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Hi, I've decided to make a website for my amateur movie production "company". I got a site host; Byet. I made the website, and got a domain name. Now what?
> 
> I think I have to get HTML or PHP and FTP, but I'm not sure. I thought I knew what I was doing, but, you know how things go...
> 
> ...



[url="http://www.w3schools.com]Here's an awesome website for all of your HTML needs[/url]

You could always use notepad, but I recommend Dreamweaver because you're just starting out.

As far as a forum goes... you would probably be better off making a forum off of vBulletin or some other website and linking it from the main site.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 24, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Here's an awesome website for all of your HTML needs
> 
> You could always use notepad, but I recommend Dreamweaver because you're just starting out.
> 
> As far as a forum goes... you would probably be better off making a forum off of vBulletin or some other website and linking it from the main site.


 
Yes, exactly like FA. I'll do that. However, you link is deprecated. EDIT: Nevermind, this is the site you're thinking of? http://www.w3schools.com/

Should I use HTML, though? What about PHP? I want it to look aesthetic and such. However, if there's not a big limitation for doing that on HTML, then I'll use that. What do you think?

Also, say I learned HTML. How do I get that file on the site?


----------



## Jude (Nov 24, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Yes, exactly like FA. I'll do that. However, you link is deprecated. EDIT: Nevermind, this is the site you're thinking of? http://www.w3schools.com/
> 
> Should I use HTML, though? What about PHP? I want it to look aesthetic and such. However, if there's not a big limitation for doing that on HTML, then I'll use that. What do you think?
> 
> Also, say I learned HTML. How do I get that file on the site?



Yeah.

PHP is not necessary, unless you want to create a log in and registering system. With what you're doing, HTML seems to be the best bet. Also learn CSS and maybe even Javascript.

How you get the file on the site largely depends on where you host your website. I've only ever used freewebs and dotTK, where I just uploaded the files directly from my computer into a file manager.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 24, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Yeah.
> 
> PHP is not necessary, unless you want to create a log in and registering system. With what you're doing, HTML seems to be the best bet. Also learn CSS and maybe even Javascript.
> 
> How you get the file on the site largely depends on where you host your website. I've only ever used freewebs and dotTK, where I just uploaded the files directly from my computer into a file manager.


 
No worries; using FileZilla, I was able to upload a temporary "This site is under construction" page using FileZilla. Thanks for the help, though. Why would I need CSS and Javascript? Also, when I type the URL of the webpage, I'm getting the index of it. How do I make a home page?

Here's the link: http://rnproductions.byethost31.com/
Here's the page I want for that link (don't mind the name): http://rnproductions.byethost31.com/TempPage.html

Now I actually have to learn HTML.


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Nov 24, 2010)

Most of HTML really isn't hard though, it's just a matter of learning the codes. and with something like Dreamweaver, you actually don't even need to know HTML at all. You can just type and it does all the coding for you. I've been working with it myself for the first time just recently after having done all the stuff on Notepad... it saves so much time, and checks for typos, so to make sure all your codes work.

Javascript is what you need to inbed and stream videos (as far as I know), and CSS is good for several things, such as changing backgrounds and other styles on the page, playing with boarders and fonts, etc. Most of this can be done, though with much more difficulty, in HTML. 

If you did *get* Dreamweaver, you don't need to know much of anything about any of the styles; it basically does it all for you


----------



## Jude (Nov 24, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> No worries; using FileZilla, I was able to upload a temporary "This site is under construction" page using FileZilla. Thanks for the help, though. Why would I need CSS and Javascript? Also, when I type the URL of the webpage, I'm getting the index of it. How do I make a home page?
> 
> Here's the link: http://rnproductions.byethost31.com/
> Here's the page I want for that link (don't mind the name): http://rnproductions.byethost31.com/TempPage.html
> ...


 
You would need (well, not really "need") CSS for designing your page, aligning text, setting your background and overall dynamic page properties. Javascript is a nice language to learn also as it allows you to set and read cookies.

Setting the page you made as the main page is something you have to work out with your host. Like I said, the host I've used, I just had to click a button that said "set as homepage". I'm not entirely sure how it works with other hosts.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you all. I think I've learned a few things. 

So I'll get CSS. Therefore, HTML will be used for the basic text and CSS will be used for the formatting of the webpage?
EDIT: Wait, how do I use CSS?
Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## Runefox (Nov 24, 2010)

CSS is pretty easy once you get to know it. I believe W3Schools has CSS tutorials as well, so you should be fine there. Basically, you use CSS by creating a file (plain text) with a .css extension, and in that file, you outline each part of the page that you want to style, like the body, links, tables, etc. From there, you can apply all kinds of formatting to them, and all you need to do for it to show up is to link to it in the HTML. A great example of what you can do with all this is the CSS Zen Garden, which contains a huge number of layouts using only a single set of HTML code, changing everything only by CSS.


----------



## Jude (Nov 24, 2010)

OR, you can embed the CSS within the HTML Itself

<head>
<style type="text/css">


CSS stuff goes here :3
 </style>
</head>


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 24, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> OR, you can embed the CSS within the HTML Itself
> 
> <head>
> <style type="text/css">
> ...


 
What do you mean by "CSS stuff"?


----------



## Jude (Nov 24, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> What do you mean by "CSS stuff"?


 
The actual CSS code. For example


```
div.background
{
  width: 500px;
  height: 250px;
  background: url(furfag.jpg) repeat;
  border: 2px solid black;
}
```

Don't worry about it too much right now. Just focus on the HTML until you're ready to move on.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 24, 2010)

Embedding within the page itself (in-line CSS) is a poor choice, because using an external css file allows the browser to take advantage of caching, and in addition, you only need to write it out once site-wide, versus for every page.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 24, 2010)

I have the basic architecture of the site up.

Here's the main page link: http://rnproductions.byethost31.com/main.html

Here's my code for the main page:

```
<html>
<body style="background-color:black">
<p>
<h1 style="font-family:arial;color:white">Welcome to Runic North Productions.</h1>
<a href="casting.html">Casting</a> <br>
<a href="locations.html">Locations</a> <br>
<a href="script.html">Script</a> <br>
<a href="props.html">List of Props</a> <br>
<a href="forum.html">Forum</a> <br>
</p>
<p>Contact: rnproductions@gmail.com</p>
</body>
</html>
```
I'm still stumped as to how one would format the thing, with borders and title pictures, and such. If I knew how to place text in boxes in places, and align pictures correctly, then I'd be set, I think.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm not saying you shouldn't make a website but it's just one of those things you shouldn't do if you don't know how.

But if you want a good program to help I'd reccomend DreamWeaver. If you don't want to pay for it (because you don't steal right?) then use KompoZer which is free and open source.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Nov 26, 2010)

Well, the site is pretty much up for now. (http://rnproductions.byethost31.com/Front.html) I have to create a forum for it, though.

I'm going to use phpBB for the forum. Now, will I have to get a whole new domain, or can phpBB run in a part of the site itself?

EDIT: Nevermind, the forums are up!

Thanks to all who helped me out; to be cliched, I couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 7, 2010)

I can't remember the exact timeframe for NecroPosting on a thread so forgive me on this.

However, assuming your "front.html" webpage is the first page you want people to go to, rename it to index.html (make sure you change all the links that point to front.html) this will then remove the "index of /" page you see when you visit the website.


----------



## Jude (Dec 7, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Well, the site is pretty much up for now. (http://rnproductions.byethost31.com/Front.html) I have to create a forum for it, though.
> 
> I'm going to use phpBB for the forum. Now, will I have to get a whole new domain, or can phpBB run in a part of the site itself?
> 
> ...


 
Holy shit what the fuck. How the hell did you manage to create a website that functional and professional looking in two days?


----------



## Icky (Dec 7, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Holy shit what the fuck. How the hell did you manage to create a website that functional and professional looking in two days?


 
Yeah, FA still hasn't managed it. 

:3


----------



## Shaui (Dec 9, 2010)

You could always try angelfire and their sitebuilder, it's pretty okay for a free service.


----------



## Aden (Dec 10, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Holy shit what the fuck. How the hell did you manage to create a website that functional and professional looking in two days?


 
Looks like a few templates I've seen.


----------



## LLiz (Dec 10, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Hi, I've decided to make a website for my amateur movie production "company". I got a site host; Byet. I made the website, and got a domain name. Now what?
> 
> I think I have to get HTML or PHP and FTP, but I'm not sure. I thought I knew what I was doing, but, you know how things go...
> 
> ...


 
You're in for a LOT of fun. 

I seriously recommend the Microsoft ASP.net platform, they supply EXCELLENT development tools with brilliant video tutorials. 
You can get Visual Web Developer Express Edition for the hefty price of $0 (including tax). 

Also, almost all popular database platforms (like MySQL, Oracle, SQLlite, etc) work brilliantly with ASP.net, so you're not locked into Microsoft SQL Server. I actually recommend MySQL as a database engine, because you usually can get MySQL databases included with hosting packages for nothing. 

Plus Microsoft provides brilliant video tutorials teaching you all about the concepts involved, etc. 

More info here: http://www.asp.net/

Take it from someone who does a LOT of web development, its a fantastic platform.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 10, 2010)

Lliz, read the damn topic, he alreadymade his site.

OP, tip:

webbrowsers will always redirect to index.html (or.php etc)
So, www.site.com would become www.site.com/index.html

Name your frontpage Index, and you'll no longer have to link it manually.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 10, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> webbrowsers will always redirect to index.html (or.php etc)


Not always, and not the browsers. The server redirects, and only if the directive is set (by _default_, it's index.htm/html/php, default.htm/html/php and home.htm/html/php). As long as it exists, you can set it to anything you want, like homepage.wtf (as long as .wtf is served as content-type text/html).


----------



## LLiz (Dec 10, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Lliz, read the damn topic, he alreadymade his site.


 
Well, reading his topic, its actually pretty hard to tell, on one sentence we're apparently looking for hosting, on the next we're describing new site


----------

